# Before and after of another farm house remodel



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Started this Friday there are a few other rooms that aren't finished but here is part of the kitchen. I love these jobs...


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Very nice transformation. What brand of paint did you use on the trim, and is it semi-gloss?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

SemiproJohn said:


> Very nice transformation. What brand of paint did you use on the trim, and is it semi-gloss?


Dulux waterborne alkyd semi I like it a lot.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

A few more


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Is the paper taped up next to the base? It doesn't look like it from the pics.


----------



## the1handyman (Sep 22, 2013)

wje said:


> A few more


Nice work.

I have the same ?? Is the paper taped up next to the base? It doesn't look like it from the pics


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Nope. The floor refinisher put this paper down to protect his new floor finish. We didn't put it down as part of our protective measures, we used drops.


----------



## ptbopainter (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey Wes,

Was the trim varnished or shellacked?
What kind of primer did you use, and did you have to sand it a bunch?
Looks really great!

Megan


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Great Job Wes


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Trim was all varnished. IT was all sanded and primed with Zinser BIN and 3 coats of the waterborne alkyd Semi.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks very nice!!


----------



## aroplate (Aug 21, 2013)

Very nice & professional looking


----------

